# All Slavic languages: Один чёрт.



## Encolpius

Hello, I have chosen the Russian idiom since it is the most spoken Slavic language and its English equivalent cannot express the real ambience of the word. 
Briefly, the English: it's all the same, it makes no difference can be translated like "Один чёрт" in Russian and "Jeden pies" in Polish... 
I wonder if other Slavic languages use similar expressions, too, something like "It's the same dog, devil, etc....? 
Thanks.


----------



## marco_2

In Polish we also say *jeden diabeł *(it's the same devil) together with *jeden pies *(it's the same dog).


----------



## Awwal12

Encolpius said:


> Hello, I have chosen the Russian idiom since it is the most spoken Slavic language and its English equivalent cannot express the real ambience of the word.
> Briefly, the English: it's all the same, it makes no difference can be translated like "Один чёрт" in Russian and "Jeden pies" in Polish...


By the way, *один пёс* "odín pyós" [ɐ'dᶻʲin 'pʲos] works in Russian too, although that phrase is actually used extremely rare, at least nowadays.


----------



## Thomas1

Jeden czort.


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

*všetko je to jeden čert* (_lit._ "it's all one devil")
*všetko je na jedno kopyto* (_kopyto_ = hoof) / *byť na jedno kopyto* (~ to be very much the same)
*čert ako diabol / to je jeden čert* (a devil like Lucifer / it's one devil)


----------



## bibax

Azori said:


> *všetko je na jedno kopyto* (_kopyto_ = hoof)...


*kopyto* = *last* (not hoof) in this context (a block or form shaped like a human foot and used in making or repairing shoes), in Hungarian: last* = kapta*, hoof = *pata* (both words from Slavic?);


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

*(to je vse) isti **šmoren/**šmorn = *it's all the same (*šmoren/**šmorn* = schmarrn = cesarski praženec)

*po enem/istem/starem kopitu* = the same way, in the same mold (*kopito* = see bibax's explanation above)


----------



## Irbis

TriglavNationalPark said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> *(to je vse) isti **šmoren/**šmorn = *it's all the same (*šmoren/**šmorn* = schmarrn = cesarski praženec)
> 
> *po enem/istem/starem kopitu* = the same way, in the same mold (*kopito* = see bibax's explanation above)



But I've also heard *(to je vse) isti pes* = it's all the same dog in Slovenian. It's not in SSKJ dictionary, but I've found examples on web pages.


----------



## jasio

Azori said:


> Slovak:
> 
> *všetko je to jeden čert* (_lit._ "it's all one devil")
> *všetko je na jedno kopyto* (_kopyto_ = hoof) / *byť na jedno kopyto* (~ to be very much the same)
> *čert ako diabol / to je jeden čert* (a devil like Lucifer / it's one devil)



Similar expressions exist also in Polish. "jeden pies", "jeden czort" were already mentioned here, and they mean for example that no matter what you choose, you actually "choose" the same thing, or results will be very similar or indifferent: all polititians lie, steal and take bribes regardless of the party, wherever you settle you pay the same taxes, etc., which makes the decision or action completely irrelevant. On the other hand "na jedno kopyto" (see bibax'es explanation) refers to a slightly different situation: when some things are MADE in the same way or follow the same design pattern, like many books of a particular author replicating the same plot or idea. You can even use the latter to justify the former: "wszystkie kryminały są takie same, jeden pies, bo wszystkie są pisane na jedno kopyto" ('detective stories are all the same, all follow the same pattern', you can even say: 'you've read one, you've read them all'


----------

